# Engine ID



## Moonpuppy (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi folks. I'm digging out storage stuff and found an old Seaboard Coast Line engine my folks gave me years ago. I'd love to restore it, i've picked back up into modeling and I think I can do a good job rebuilding abuse damage. Thing is, I can't find any manufacture's marks or serial numbers, product numbers or anything on this engine, inside or out. Can anyone help me out here?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum....just guessing from the photographs, but I believe you have an Athearn U-boat. By removing the shell, you should see a motor with 2 gray metal flywheels on it. Under the fuel tanks should be four holes for the motor mounts and the trucks should be metal.


----------



## Moonpuppy (Dec 4, 2007)

shaygetz said:


> Welcome to the forum....just guessing from the photographs, but I believe you have an Athearn U-boat. By removing the shell, you should see a motor with 2 gray metal flywheels on it. Under the fuel tanks should be four holes for the motor mounts and the trucks should be metal.


Bam! you nailed it. I knew all I needed to do is get to the right folks. ARe they still in business? Thanks much.


----------



## Moonpuppy (Dec 4, 2007)

Checking Google, they don't seem to be around anymore. You have any sources on parts?


----------



## Moonpuppy (Dec 4, 2007)

OPPS! http://www.athearn.com/ how did I miss this. Thanks for your help


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

They should have all the parts you need, and probably at your local hobby shop to. Looks like you just need the detail kit (as a start) to get this thing going again.

Have you run it on a track? If not I would do some basic maintenance, clean out any dust or dirt and oil all moving parts, gears, with a light oil.


----------



## Moonpuppy (Dec 4, 2007)

tworail said:


> They should have all the parts you need, and probably at your local hobby shop to. Looks like you just need the detail kit (as a start) to get this thing going again.
> 
> Have you run it on a track? If not I would do some basic maintenance, clean out any dust or dirt and oil all moving parts, gears, with a light oil.


I don't even have a track to run it on. Like I said, I just picked up modeling again, doing static stuff right now. Reminiscing and wanted to restore my old engines. I know the engine will not run. There was a spring connector that ran between the two trucks and connected to the motor supplying power to the motor. That is long gone. I may be able to rig up something but the original part would be very nice. 

Some searches around I find that a Dummy engine is listed in catalogs but everywhere I look it's on backorder. Figured it would give me handrails and clear parts for the cab. Not sure about the motor mounts that need replacement. 

Do you all have a show nuff source for parts?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Glad I could help...I have a 9 volt battery with alligator clips that I use for testing when I don't have track handy. I make my own hand rails for Athearn as they are fairly easy to do. I just finished doing one for another modeler>>>



















As for parts, there are many after market sources that make retro fit details for Athearn that you might want to look into. Ebay is another source though you'll pay a bit more for that. Many of their basic drive parts are interchangeable as well so you don't have a long trek ahead, just a nice learning experience. As for that spring clip, most experienced modelers chuck that and "hard wire" it up>>> http://members.aol.com/JFuhrtrain/fivewire.htm More tune up help can be found here>>> http://members.aol.com/JFuhrtrain/tuneup.htm


----------



## Moonpuppy (Dec 4, 2007)

(scrounging for a 9v) I figured the handrails would be scratch build if needed, what I was worry about were the uprite supports for the handrails. Thanks for the help all. I'll post follow up when i get around to doing this after Christmas. Current Project is this. http://swannysmodels.com/yabb/YaBB.pl?num=1196036416


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Moonpuppy said:


> (scrounging for a 9v) I figured the handrails would be scratch build if needed, what I was worry about were the uprite supports for the handrails. Thanks for the help all. I'll post follow up when i get around to doing this after Christmas. Current Project is this. http://swannysmodels.com/yabb/YaBB.pl?num=1196036416


Looks very nice, Moon Puppy. What's the size on the truck? Kit built?

I have had my eye on some Tamiya 1/12 scale kits, in particular a Datsun 240z Rally Car. It's been a while since I have built any cars but it looks like a lot of fun.

Link to Ebay auction


----------



## Moonpuppy (Dec 4, 2007)

The Jeep is 1/24th kit with Eduard details added, I was going to use it in a diorama with a 1/24th P51 but that kit turned out to be such a disaster after 15 years out of building I decided to use it to practice new techniques in paint and stuff that I was reading in the web.

this is my first sho nuff diorama I've ever done, one problem I really haven't found a solution for is the cut away view of the water in the creek. Got a couple of ideas running in my head but real world stuff hasn't given me time this week to try them.


----------

